# Equipment section



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Shall we introduce an 'equipment' section?*​
Yes - good idea 11100.00%Nah - not needed00.00%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As part of being a Mod we often have to decide where threads are most suited. We often get queries about equipment and there isn't really a section specific to this so wondered what people thought of introducing a new 'equipment' section?


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

seems a good idea, will be rather useful for the newer members who can then actually ask the more seasoned lifters if the equipment they plan to buy is as good as it says it is.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not sure ... the more sub-sections on the forum the more threads will get deleted for not being in the right section.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good idea, I'm sure the info is already available on here but it would make the info easier to find for newbies.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

sure not a bad idea


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Perhaps including the classifieds section?

Information about kit such as reviews and service etc?

As a gym owner and potential future sponsor for the board I like the idea.


----------

